# Help me choose a good bean for espresso



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, I have been using monmouth beans for the last few months and despite tasting decent, I am starting to question how fresh the beans are when they are sold as I rarely seem to get decent crema. I tried some coffee from hasbean before and it had great crema (noticeably fresher than monmouth) but was not a fan of the strong citrus taste I was getting from their medium blends.

What would you recommend I get? Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Monmouth should be fresh. They're a good roaster. Good you buy them direct?


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes, I bought the beans from the shop. I tried their standard bean in the shop and liked it (very smooth) but cant seem to get the same taste on my Gaggia.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Should also point out, hasbean roasts don't all taste of citrus and it is often down to extraction.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

@Neill - What hasbean would you recommend for espresso, that isnt too bright. Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> Hi, I have been using monmouth beans for the last few months and despite tasting decent, I am starting to question how fresh the beans are when they are sold as I rarely seem to get decent crema. I tried some coffee from hasbean before and it had great crema (noticeably fresher than monmouth) but was not a fan of the strong citrus taste I was getting from their medium blends.
> 
> What would you recommend I get? Thanks.


If Hasbean's tasting notes don't refer to strong citrus taste for the beans in question, it may be your parameters aren't getting the best out of those particular beans? This may also relate to the situation with the Monmouth beans. It may be better if you tell us how you are pulling shots, otherwise any bean suggestions will only work if they happen to gel with your practices...which is possible but, perhaps a bit of a "needle in a haystack" search?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't ordered from them in a while as I have a 3fe sub. What sort of flavours are you looking for in coffee and what way do you normally drink it. Some beans will have less crema. Single origin beans can have varying amounts.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

@ Neill - I normally have a double shot espresso in the morning. I am looking for something smooth, earthy, bold and low acidity.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Indonesian?


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

@MWJB - With my current monmouth blend, I am using about 14.5g beans per double shot with the gaggia classic using a porlex tall hand grinder. I usually leave the machine on for about 20 mins before pulling the shot (about 20 seconds), or until the boiler on/off cycles quite long. With this method I don't have much issue with sourness / bitterness, but dont think I am getting all the flavours I should be getting.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you have a means of weighing the output in the cup?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Just to throw an alternative in to the mix, I'd recommend Small Batch Coffee Goldstone blend. I usually switch between that and Hasbean Jailbreak for "regular" espresso. The Goldstone is bolder and darker with a more syrupy texture to it.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

If you really want lots of crema get something with robusta in it. A nice example and also a nice espresso bean is Rave Italian Job.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Crema doesn't always equate to a tasty shot though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd rather stick a coffee that tastes good rather than one that looks good.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Absolutely!


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes, I am getting between 30-50ml.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> Yes, I am getting between 30-50ml.


OK, this is a start. What I'm going to say next is meant as objective advice, so please don't take any offence: 30-50ml in itself, is a massive difference in volume, if you are brewing by volume (I don't suggest that you do) you aren't going to get anything like consistent shots with that kind of leeway.

Espresso machines don't "make coffee", they give you a hot water source & pressure. The way your coffee tastes is directly related to how much water you push through the puck at a given grind, this affects the flavour balance & not just how weak/strong the coffee is.

If we assume that 1ml weighs 1g (which doesn't allow for crema) then your brew ratios vary between 1:2.1 & 1:3.4....this would typically indicate very different results in the cup at a consistent grind. I'd start by aiming at the lower ratio (1:2) and go by weight of the coffee produced, rather than ml. Stick to the ratio (or whatever ratio you may prefer) & just tweak grind based on flavour of the shot produced.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I pretty much find now that in my 18g VST with Rave Signature that I've somehow naturally settled on 18.3-18.5g dose and like to get 36g espresso out in 25-30" secs. Due to the fact that I can't quite tamp with the consistency of a robot and as the beans age etc, what this looks like in shot glass (i.e. volume of espresso v crema) can differ. Hence why it's good to weigh output to see what you're getting. I don't always weigh, but if I'm adjusting anything or trying to assess anything you pretty much have to. Sometimes crema can account for 1/3 of the volume in a 2oz shot glass so a full glass might only be 33g.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just popping back to espresso recommendations: Coffee Compass's Brighton Lanes is very lovely and has been well described on the forum. Also, I have just ordered some Serrano Superior from Rave on the basis of a Coffee Chap recommendation. I agree absolutely with the comments about taste - and of course, taste is so personal - so it's worth experimenting with all the recommendations and making notes.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

I am quite tempted by the Italian job from Rave that someone suggested earlier. I think this might suit my tastes.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks. I will try aim for a 1:2. I have been meaning to separate out an espresso shot (switch cup every 10 seconds) to understand the different tastes. Do you think this would help in dialling in? I am finding it a little tricking to spot the blonding with the standard double spout portafilter.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I am no expert and I'm not sure if it would help dialling in. It's worth doing though because it will help you get to grips with how extracting for different times/volumes will change the flavour balance. The first third is quite thick and syrupy but with a healthy dose of acidity. The centre cut is more balanced but probably a bit bland on its own, and as you let the shot run, you balance out the acidity with 'bitterness' (which is not negative unless you overdo it). At the end of the day though, what you like to drink is what's right, not accepted wisdom. But trying stuff that people have suggested on here has helped me try things I would probably not have thought of. So defo have a play.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Easily Intelligentsia Red Bird,

It's proffesionally sourced, roasted, cupped and blended by experts at Intelligentsia


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Easily Intelligentsia Red Bird,
> 
> It's proffesionally sourced, roasted, cupped and blended by experts at Intelligentsia


Available in the uk ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

check their website and they have the info you're looking for, ;D


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> check their website and they have the info you're looking for, ;D


OK they are an American roaster

We ordered some earlier in the year 1lb bags were coming out at around £16 with a discount for 16lbs weight

Given the dearth of great uk roasters there is better value to be had than this.

PS what we had was very tasty though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

The shipping probably stole a few benjamins there,

Glad you like it, still love the local roasters at downtown westminster though.

Local roasters are more touchy feely and lil bit more dependable and it doesnt take that many benjamins of your wallet, ;D


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

RayT, your writing style reminds me very much of someone who used to post on another forum. If I remember correctly, an American gentleman living in London. Of course, I may be wrong!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Dfk41, XD


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

hybrid by nature, ;D


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've just twigged what a Benjamin is. (Sorry, bit slow today, not enough coffee).

For a pound of coffee I'd expect at least a Liz back from a Charlie Dee (not counting local shipping)!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you want to stick with Has Bean I've been drinking their Uganda Kinone Washed . It was very easy to dial in and makes excellent espresso is great in 5-6 oz of milk or as an Aeropress.


----------

